# Whats your favorite color "about and about" collar color?



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

*Whats your favorite color "out and about" collar color?*

I know lots on here use different color collars when there "out about" in public.
compared to when there working or playing.
Nismo only has one but we like it  lol
what are your favorite colors?


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

we just received our shipment from Stillwater for the new 4 ply collars for our pack... Cujo got a 2 inch camo collar, Hazel got a 1.5 black with pink show collar, and Spartacus got a 1.5 inch black with red trim collar. We usually just keep the same collars on... work and play.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

for personal collar i have to go with the black leather with spikes lol, but i also am getting a custom made from blockydogs.com i'll wait untill cheza is a bit older and we know her adult neck size to order hers but lucy's should be coming in the mail soon !!! :roll::woof::roll:

check out the site there collars rock!

http://blockydogs.com/ 

Lucy will have a 1 1/2 (should have got 2 in but whatever) purple with a zebra strip with her name in hot pink with a hot pink butterfly on each side of the name lol it will be cute and all fem so maybe people will stop caller her a boy ALL the time :hammer:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I voted purple, but actually I like to put Twilight in pink. That combined with the fact that she looks at every ones face since I taught her "watch me" makes everyone swoon. lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

My girls use the same collar for "out and about" and work/home.... just easier that way. Plus I get sick of looking at collars after about 6 or 7 months, so if I had to buy 2 for each every 6 or 7 months.... lets just say, I'd be broke! And I LOOOOVE blocky dog collars but I cannot even begin to convince the hubby that it's a good idea to spend 60+ dollars on a collar lolz! Having said that, I picked black and red... good colors to go out in, i would say. Rudi has on a 1" show leather collar from Stillwater and Belle has on her 2" Hippie dog collar which is black background with lots of different collor peace signs on it... Rudi will be getting a new collar HOPEFULLY soon  Cuz I am sick of looking at hers. Heehee.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I like Pink and Green but those aren't choices


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I like Pink and Green but those aren't choices


Me too Holly. Green and pink are my all time fave. We had a really cool pink studded collar for Mary Jane. She looked stunning in it. I buried her in it so she could make it to the rainbow bridge in style. What a great girl  I sure do miss her.
Dosia is getting one of the green stillwater collars, I think it'll look good on him


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i was just going with the basic colors i could think of.
here by the end of the night i'll post more colors and update the pole. so be looking out for that.
subscribe? lol.
thanks for the replies!
i like the purple on tiva, yellow on nismo.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea I loved Niz in that yellow stillwater collar he has. Very nice. I think he'd look good in green too. Tiva would look great in baby blue


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I like to pick the color according to the dog's color and eyes. I really like leather and want one with concho's on it to look western looking. Once in a while I like to tie a bandana around their necks. I have a floresent or glow in the dark one on my weim because I'm afraid someone may not see him in the dark and he's sneaky about wandering off. If I see that collar with the flashlight....he's caught!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Oh yea I loved Niz in that yellow stillwater collar he has. Very nice. I think he'd look good in green too. Tiva would look great in baby blue


thank you. i love green too, like not so bright as lime green but almost lol
i agree baby blue would be awesome on her!

when are you gonna come visit!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I said purple! lol I like most colors of brindle but if a dog is a great worker then I don't care if they are purple!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

you know you guys can pick more than one lol.

come on Dave, i needa change the poll  lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> thank you. i love green too, like not so bright as lime green but almost lol
> i agree baby blue would be awesome on her!
> 
> when are you gonna come visit!!!!!


Soon I hope  The RV I went to look at was total  so I still gotta find one


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont have all summer krystal. haha jk... sadly i do. i dont want summer to end, its been so nice. its an awesome change from our "great" winter and other season whether. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know right. I never wanted to come back from the coast. I made every one stay an extra day too


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I know right. I never wanted to come back from the coast. I made every one stay an extra day too


well lets roll to our long beach here in WA lol
its an awesome beach for dogs.


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

gotta rep the black:woof:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I like forest green and black together.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i got Dre and Daisy collars from stillwater.. both 4 ply 2", Dres is black/ black and Daisy's is black w/ yellow lining (Yellow for the Daisy part).. but i like black on them because it matches their markings.. Dre also has a dark brown/tan 2" show collar too


----------



## Shoshana (Apr 1, 2009)

umm this martingale from Collarmania










Normally she wears a green 5/8" collar to hold her tags.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shoshana said:


> umm this martingale from Collarmania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats beutiful!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

looks kinda like the greyhound collar type designs that they have


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

bump. vote people


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I voted black, but Kangol and Camo both wear Camouflage collars and Koby wears a leather Stillwater one with spikes and studs. On game day, Kangol rocks a red UGA collar with the G design. Red looks really great on White Dog.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really like Vendetta in leather either brown or Black ( my favorite colour). I alos have a lime green one for swimming. Her harness is bright orange.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

*Our pups' collars...*

we rotate the following:

Stillwater - 2 inch camo 4 ply collar on Cujo and 1 1/2 inch black with pink inlay show collar on Hazel.

Bulldogsupplycompany - 1 1/2 inch black 4 ply collar on Cujo and 1 1/2 inch red 4 ply collar on Hazel.

Enjoy! :woof:


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Loki just wears his blue kong collar everywhere right now because he's a puppy...but once he's full grown he'll probably have so many lol I want to get him a black leather studded one forsure..and one of those thick ones (is that a martingale?) in a really bright blue or green I think...and I'll probably end up getting him a rasta striped one too


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

hmm I have a hard time picking...depends on the dog really. or animal. 

Bella I like black or white collars
harley is pink, or orange
Now for my goat I choose red, or orange


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Harley D said:


> hmm I have a hard time picking...depends on the dog really. or animal.
> 
> Bella I like black or white collars
> harley is pink, or orange
> Now for my goat I choose red, or orange


You put a collar on your goat? Right on! I love it:roll:


----------

